# sur / dans + compte en banque, compte bancaire - préposition



## muycuriosa

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une réponse claire à la question suivante: Quelle préposition emploie-t-on avec 'compte en banque'.

Je n'ai plus d'argent sur mon compte en banque


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, c'est ça, on dit "avoir de l'argent sur son compte en banque".


----------



## Madjic

Bonjour muycuriosa,

C'est bien la préposition "sur" qu'il faut employer.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien j'aurai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui. Mes recherches confirment que « sur » est en effet la bonne préposition.

Sauf que... (et l'usage est sans doute québécois) j'ai plus souvent entendu la préposition « dans » associée à compte bancaire /en banque. 

Nous disons entre autres:
_- Verser / déposer dans un compte.  
- J'ai fait un dépôt de xxx $ dans mon compte. _

Exemples tirés de google :



> - Chaque semaine, je déposais mon argent dans mon compte d'épargne à la banque du quartier.
> - Estimant que son ex-conjointe avait suffisamment d'argent dans son compte, l'époux n'a pas versé le paiement de pension alimentaire du mois suivant.



Cela vient peut-être des temps anciens où les gens mettaient leur argent *dans* des bas de laine.  

Alors... je suis curieuse de savoir.  Est-ce que ce « dans » vous choque?


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui !  Je dis "sur" sans hésiter ! Par contre on met de l'argent dans son coffre fort !


----------



## Eskarina

Je plussoie Calamitintin !

En fait il y a une dimension plus "physique" dans le fait de dire "déposer DANS mon compte".
Il n'y a encore pas si longtemps, les comptes "virtuels" comme on a aujourd'hui n'existaient pas.
Tout était mis dans des coffres forts sous forme matérielle (billet, lingots, bijoux...).

On déposait donc bien DANS son coffre (à l'intérieur) son argent. On peut donc comprendre qu'il y ait eu des dérivés avec "déposer DANS son compte en banque".

Mais aujourd'hui, comme je le disais juste avant, l'argent est "virtuellement" stocké dans des banques de données (à moins que vous n'ayez un coffre fort pour déposer des lingots et des bijoux de famille, hein !).

On dira donc toujours (je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose) : "déposer de l'argent sur son compte", plutôt que "déposer de l'argent dans son compte".

Je pense que ça tient surtout à ça  Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## Nicomon

Compris, compris.  Si je deviens très riche et que j'ouvre un compte en Suisse... je déposerai mon argent *sur* ce compte. 

Mais à mon institution bancaire, on risque d'être surpris si je dis que je veux verser xxx $ *sur* mon compte d'épargne retraite, par exemple.  Je verse *dans*.  Comme on verse de l'eau dans un verre. 

Alors c'est clair... l'usage est québécois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Alors c'est clair... l'usage est québécois.


Vraisemblablement. 

Quant à _sur_, c'est la préposition la plus correcte historiquement parlant. En effet, le _compte_ ne fait pas tant référence au lieu de stockage de l'argent lui-même, mais plutôt au registre *sur* lequel le compte est inscrit…


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, si même en Suisse - où les expressions sont parfois les mêmes qu'au Québec - on dit « sur », je m'incline.  En fait, je ne prétends pas du tout que « dans » est/soit correct. 

Mais bon... il n'est pas facile de changer une vieille habitude.  Je reviens à l'idée du bas de laine. Il me semble fort possible que nous ayons (ayions?) - par extension - donné à « compte en banque » un sens de contenant. Comme une tirelire ou un coffre-fort, ou alors compte = réserves. 

Quand j'ai besoin d'argent, je pige** dans mon compte... ce qui fait un petit trou dedans. Ce n'est peut-être pas logique, mais c'est comme ça. 

** Piger dans : [Québec] [Acadie]  prendre, piocher, puiser dans. Piger dans l’assiette de son voisin. Piger dans ses réserves. Le chanteur a pigé dans son vaste répertoire.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> Alors... je suis curieuse de savoir. Est-ce que ce « dans » vous choque?


Pas du tout, pour ce qui me concerne.
Je l'aurais probablement utilisé (si ce n'est déjà fait), tout québécisme qu'il fût!


----------



## djamal 2008

Mettre sur le compte de qqun, c'est attribuer a lui. Alors, pour différencier on dit mettre dans son compte bancaire de l'argent. Mais ajouter une somme à son compte bancaire sans aller à la banque.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Alors... je suis curieuse de savoir.  Est-ce que ce « dans » vous choque?


En fait, ça ne me choque qu'un peu. Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne le dirais jamais moi-même.

Question subsidiaire pour toi, Nico : au Québec, si quelqu'un a une ardoise dans un bistrot, dira-t-il _Mettez ça *sur* ou *dans* mon compte_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Question subsidiaire pour toi, Nico : au Québec, si quelqu'un a une ardoise dans un bistrot, dira-t-il _Mettez ça *sur* ou *dans* mon compte_ ?



À cette question, je réponds sans hésiter... *sur* mon compte.  Dans ce cas, c'est le montant à payer qui est inscrit sur le / au registre ou simplement sur un bout de papier. 

Et quand j'aurai payé le compte, le proprio du bistrot pourra déposer l'argent dans son tiroir caisse, pour éventuellement le déposer  dans le compte bancaire qu'il a ouvert au nom de son établissement.

J'espère qu'on me pardonnera ces quelques mots anglais, mais je crois qu'en fin de compte ce « dans » québécois versus « sur » est peut-être dérivé de l'anglais.

Put it « on » my tab = mettez ça « sur » mon compte... mais je précise bien que c'est un usage québécois. 
I have $xx « in » my account = « dans » mon compte

Donc sur = je le dois / dans = l'argent m'appartient


----------



## djamal 2008

On utilise  _sur_ pour l'écriture du montant , c'est-à-dire dans un registre. Et on retire de son compte de l'argent, j'espère que là il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté. Ou bien on retire sur son compte, ou sous son compte?


----------



## Eskarina

On place _sur_, on retire _de_.


----------



## BGBPassion

Bonjour,
J'écris un texte et j'ai de la difficulté à voir si je dois mettre sur ou dans.

Voici ma phrase:
Un haut taux d'américains n'ont pas 500 $ .... leur compte épargne.

Sur internet, je vois que c'est vraiment partagé entre sur et dans.
Lequel est le bon terme? Est-ce que c'est différent selon les régions?

Merci de bien m'expliquer la différence!

Gisèle


----------



## ragazzino

Je dirais plutôt : « […] moins de 500 $ *dans *[ou *sur*] leur compte d'épargne. »

L'usage du _dans_ est beaucoup plus fréquent en français canadien, mais l'inverse se produit en français européen, où _sur_ l'emporte haut la main. Je doute qu'une ou l'autre des propositions soit fautive. Question d'usage.

*Note des modérateurs :* La relecture n'est pas admise (règle 5). Concentrez-vous sur la question posée.


----------



## Chimel

Effectivement, de ce côté-ci de l'océan, on a de l'argent sur un compte. Ce n'est même pas que "_sur_ l'emporte haut la main": _dans_ ne se dit pas du tout, à mon sens du moins. Si je le voyais, je le corrigerais comme une faute (sauf si c'est un texte destiné au Québec, maintenant que ragazzino m'a appris que cela se disait là-bas... )


----------



## eden junior

Je suis d'accord avec _Chimel_, on ne doit pas dire "dans leur compte épargne". Vous trouverez ici une explication intéressante.
[…]


----------



## BGBPassion

Wow, c'est super intéressant! Ça répond vraiment à ma question! 

Donc je pourrais écrire...500 $ sur leur compte bancaire, à la banque?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Nicomon

Suggestion :  _... n'ont même pas 500 $ d'épargne / en banque._    Y'en a plus de problème de préposition.   `

Sinon, je confirme qu'au Québec - et j'imagine ailleurs au Canada - on dépose de l'argent *dans* un compte d'épargne.
C'est comme si (peut-être par extension ?) on considérait un compte comme un coffre-fort.

[…]
[fils fusionnés… et coquille corrigée]


----------

